
Coronavirus, Progression in Spain. (Grafana) - rsecora
https://grafana.sysadm.es/d/Y9Anj9_Wz2dsadasDXCAxz5/coronavirus-spain?orgId=4&refresh=1h
======
rsecora
Based on official data, and updated by volunteers. It shows the evolution by
region.

Those countries that are still not suffering the health system collapse, shall
learn from our mistakes. Hope the graphs display (one time more) the geometric
nature of the emergency.

